# Cena con Pino Scotto. Video puntate. Youtube.



## admin (17 Luglio 2014)

Cena con Pino, "format" su Youtube nel quale il protagonista, il rocker ed opinionista Pino Scotto, commenta, mentre mangia, i video virali del momento postati sullo stesso Youtube ed i fatti di sport, cronaca, politica riguardanti l'Italia ed il mondo.

Video qui in basso al secondo post, con tutte le puntate.


In aggiornamento.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Luglio 2014)

Mah, io guardo sempre database su rock tv. Musicalmente è stato discreto con i Vanadium, ma ora fa cose orripilanti. Come opinionista a volte dice cose giuste sulla società, mentre quando parla di musica fa ridere i polli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mah, io guardo sempre database su rock tv. Musicalmente è stato discreto con i Vanadium, ma ora fa cose orripilanti. Come opinionista a volte dice cose giuste sulla società, mentre quando parla di musica fa ridere i polli.



dice cose giuste sulla musica di oggi non dal punto di vista musicale ma proprio sul fatto di come funziona la dentro, però è facile parlare cosi, lui che sta a fare, ormai si è creato il suo personaggio e sta li solo a criticare, a me sinceramente fa ridere, ogni tanto lo ascolto per farmi 4 risate sulle cretinate che dice


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Luglio 2014)

preferisco le perle di saggezza di Richard Benson.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>


Eh si, peccato che poi Salmo è entrato nella Tanta Roba (casa discografica di Guè Pequeno amico di Pino Scotto) e i due hanno fatto pace. E Pino si è giustificato dicendo che ha ascoltato i testi di Salmo ed è uno _che spacca_.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Eh si, peccato che poi Salmo è entrato nella Tanta Roba (casa discografica di Guè Pequeno amico di Pino Scotto) e i due hanno fatto pace. E Pino si è giustificato dicendo che ha ascoltato i testi di Salmo ed è uno _che spacca_.


Diciamo che condivido il contenuto, poi sul personaggio Salmo si può tranquillamente discutere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che condivido il contenuto, poi sul personaggio Salmo si può tranquillamente discutere.


The Island è un signor disco, poi è calato. Speriamo che ora che ha abbandonato la Tanta Roba torni a fare roba decente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> The Island è un signor disco, poi è calato. Speriamo che ora che ha abbandonato la Tanta Roba torni a fare roba decente.


Qualche brano degli altri due mi è piaciuto ugualmente.


----------

